# Emerson College Deputy Chief--$105K-$111K



## AxelFoleyDPD (Sep 6, 2021)

Boston Campus

*Target Hire Date*
09/30/2021 - 29 days to go
*Join our community and experience Emerson College!*


Under the general supervision of the Chief, the Deputy Chief assists the Chief in accomplishing the Department’s overall mission to provide a safe and secure environment for the Emerson Community. The Deputy Chief manages the department’s day-to-day operation and supervises the three-shift Lieutenants three sergeants,, fourteen officers, one Detective, and four civilian staff. The Deputy Chief oversees the department’s $5,250,000.00 budget to include salaries, direct expenses, and capital equipment. The Deputy Chief is responsible for evidence control and disciplinary actions and records maintenance. The Deputy Chief enforces department orders, state laws, and provides leadership and supervision to all the members of the department.

The Deputy Chief facilitates clear and positive communications between department members and senior management, mentors subordinates, prepares and delivers employee performance evaluations, directs Department operations on all shifts.


*Your Manager*: Emerson Police Chief

*Your Key Responsibilities *
Manage departmental operations, directing and prioritizing the work activities of all assigned personnel under their command.
Oversee the department’s budget, managing purchases, and reviewing all expenses. 
Respond to calls of serious emergencies, felonies, and other major incidents unless already actively engaged in another similarly serious incident.
Serve as a positive role model/mentor to subordinates and peers while promoting the department’s mission, goals, and objectives.
Ensure the fair and equitable treatment of all department members while actively noting the performance of department members, and providing guidance and recognition as necessary.
Establish that department members adhere to the highest standards of integrity and professional conduct.
Demonstrate sound judgment/discretion, and possess the ability to properly interpret.
Apply department policies, laws, and orders when defusing potentially volatile situations or resolving a wide range of potential problems with due regard for the safety of all involved.
Respond to community complaints, assign investigation and recommend appropriate discipline when necessary.
Recommend and implement department changes to address public safety concerns.
Proactively assist the Chief with recommendations when establishing new policies and procedures to improve department operations or prevent potential problems or issues.
Serve as department liaison, and the Chiefs representative to other college departments and public safety partners (Boston Police, Fire, & EMS).
Implement, supervise, and assist as necessary with the College’s emergency preparedness plan in responding to disasters and other major incidents to include notifying the Chief and administrators, implement the Incident Command System (ICS), and coordinating mutual aid response and the assignment of personnel. Complete additional duties as assigned by the Chief.

*Your Skills and Experience *
Ten years of policing supervisory experience, preferably in a campus setting.
Ability to obtain a valid Massachusetts motor vehicle operator’s license and the ability to be insured by the College’s automobile liability insurer.
Applicants are preferred to be graduates of a full-time police recruit training academy certified by the Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council (MPTC) or the Massachusetts State Police (MSP) Academy for campus police officers.
Graduation from an out-of-state academy or a Massachusetts Reserve Intermittent Training Academy is acceptable but the applicant will be required to complete a full-time police recruit training academy certified by the MPTC within one year of appointment.
Successful completion of annual fitness for duty assessment; including a background investigation, a psychological evaluation, and a medical release.
*Nice to have*
Possess and demonstrate ethical behavior and integrity
Ability to complete assigned duties
Ability to utilize sound judgment and engage in problem-solving
Ability to multi-task, be resourceful, and show initiative
Ability to provide analytical and critical thinking
Ability to demonstrate organizational and time management skills
Ability to establish effective working relationships with all members of a culturally diverse institution
Must have good written and verbal communication skills
*Applicants must meet the State Police requirements for obtaining Special State Police Officer Warrant as listed in 515 CMR 5.04: “General Standards for Appointment”. Applicants must not be less than 19 years of age. Applicants must be a United States citizen, and an employee of an agency described in M.G.L. c. 22C, s56 through 68.”

Physical Requirements:*
Must be able to remain on feet for extended periods, stoop, kneel, crouch, lift, carry, push, pull, and climb stairs, balance, walk, and run
Must be able to access all facilities, on foot, to respond to emergency calls for service to include the upper-most floors of campus buildings when elevators are not available
Must be able to conduct visual surveillance of individuals and surroundings
Must be able to operate Department equipment
Work includes exposure to elements, severe weather/ temperatures and loud noises
Work environment can expose one to hazards and physical risks to personal safety
Must be physically fit and able to defend community members and one’s self from attack or physical assault
Must be able to wear the required uniform
Must be able to work different shifts, including weekends, holidays, and overtime shifts as required

*Work Environment: *
Usual Office Conditions
Intellectual and mental concentration and the need to concentrate, intellectually, for extended periods of time - N/A
Requires the constant coordination of mental and visual attention - N/A
Requires the ability to stand and/or sit for long periods of time - N/A
Required to move/lift objects that are - Moderate
Required to move/life objects - Occasionally
Travel? - Some but Infrequent




Grade of Position: A19E


Scheduled Weekly Hours: 36.25


Hiring Range: $105,550.00 - $111,000.00


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Guns? Hats? Chapter 90?
v
v
v
v
v
Vaccine mandate?


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Jeeeez that’d be a pay cut for a lot of guys


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

AxelFoleyDPD said:


> *Work Environment: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is nice of them to acknowledge that “_Intellectual and mental concentration and the need to concentrate, intellectually, for extended periods of time”_ and _“constant coordination of mental and visual attention”_ are both traits that are N/A Not Applicable for this law enforcement executive position. It has been my experience during my 46 years as a cop (though only one year as a Campus Cop) that these traits are often [sadly] absent from those in the higher ranks of many LE agencies. Amazing to see it acknowledged in a job announcement though!


----------

